# working hard to make us a third world country



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Major stock market indexes fall to 1997 levels
Monday February 23, 10:52 pm ET 
By Tim Paradis, AP Business Writer Dow, S&P 500 fall to 1997 levels as sagging confidence pulls stocks lower; Dow falls 251

NEW YORK (AP) -- Wall Street has turned the clock back to 1997. Investors unable to extinguish their worries about a recession that has no end in sight dumped stocks again Monday. The Dow Jones industrial average tumbled 251 points to its lowest close since May 7, 1997, while the Standard & Poor's 500 index logged its lowest finish since April 11, 1997. It's as if the decade's dot-com surge, collapse and subsequent recovery never occurred.
http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/090223/wall_street.html

Since Odrama got elected the market has lost almost HALF its value.He keeps this shit up it'll be decades before we recover! time to buy another case of ammo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

I think I might change my surname to Alvarez, never use my SSN again, stop paying taxes, stop paying my mortgage, and use the emergency room as my primary care. That way The Obama christ will mail me a check and take care of me for life.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

It is natural for man to indulge in the illusions of hope. We are apt to shut our eyes against a painful truth, and listen to the song of that siren till she transforms us into beasts... For my part, whatever anguish of spirit it may cost, I am willing to know the whole truth, to know the worst, and to provide for it.”

Patrick Henry

Remember your oath.


----------

